# [OK] Systemd + MATE + polkit/dbus non funzionante + amd64

## loxdegio

Buona sera, premettendo che sono abbastanza allibito dalla cosa... Perché ho replicato quasi interamente la configurazione del mio netbook (sul quale cambiano solo l'architettura (x86 anziché amd64) e la scheda grafica (nvidia anziché i915)).

La questione è che dopo avere installato Mate e tutto il necessario per l'interfaccia grafica, non mi funziona l' "Area di notifica", non ho il pulsante per lo spegnimento nel menu principale (solo quello per uscire dalla sessione), non posso montare volumi USB e non mi apre nm-applet. Ripeto: sul netbook la cosa è andata tutta plug and play senza modifiche a parte per nm-applet (che almeno si apriva però   :Confused:  ). Ah, dimenticavo come Display Manager uso LightDM.

Ho già passato in rassegna tutte le soluzioni che ho trovato in rete:

- reinstallazione

- revisione delle USE FLAGS in make.conf

- controllato se esistessero il gruppo e l'utente polkitd

- controllato che non ci fosse nulla di differente nella configurazione usando come riferimento il netbook

Non so davvero più dove sbattere la testa... Se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcos'altro: incompatibilità, stranezze, magheggi per la differente architettura, sono aperto a tutto. Mi da un sacco fastidio sta cosa.... Uffa

Comunque passando alle cose serie, qui il mio emerge --info

```
lox@lox-notebook ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P7450_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4048292 total,    880156 free

KiB Swap:    4193276 total,   4193276 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Mar 2014 19:30:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: init6 mate-overlay gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPPFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs compressdebug config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/init6 /var/lib/layman/mate /usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync.europe.gentoo.org"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avcodec bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gcj gdbm gif git gpm gstreamer gtk gzip iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 java javascript jit jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libffi libnotify lz4 lzma lzo mad mate matroska minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit pop3 posix ppds qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline sasl sdl session smtp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vdpau vorbis wma-fixed wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc xz zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="nss" DRACUT_MODULES="plymouth" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer pdfimport wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US it it_IT" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

qui /etc/group

 *Quote:*   

> lox@lox-notebook ~ $ cat /etc/group
> 
> root:x:0:root
> 
> bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon
> ...

 

qui /etc/passwd

 *Quote:*   

> lox@lox-notebook ~ $ cat /etc/group
> 
> root:x:0:root
> 
> bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon
> ...

 

Se a qualcuno viene un'idea, la esponga per favore. tra l'altro non ho la minima idea se il problema sia portato da dbus o da polkit perché systemd me li da entrambi avviati e funzionanti.

Ringrazio in anticipo l'anima pia che mi aiuterà a risolvere l'arcano

EDIT: Modifica dell'ultimo minuto: ho provato l'output del comando systemctl status polkit.service e ho trovato questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> lox-notebook lox # systemctl status polkit.service
> 
> polkit.service - Authorization Manager
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/polkit.service; static)
> ...

 

EDIT2: Altro comando altro errore, questa è la volta di journalctl -lb --no-pager

 *Quote:*   

> lox@lox-notebook ~ $ journalctl -lb --no-pager
> 
> -- Logs begin at (null), end at (null). --
> 
> mar 13 00:17:49 lox-notebook systemd[13963]: Failed to open private bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/user/1000/dbus/user_bus_socket: No such file or directory
> ...

 Last edited by loxdegio on Wed Mar 19, 2014 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Qual'è l'output di loginctl?

----------

## loxdegio

loginctl

```
lox@lox-notebook ~ $ loginctl

   SESSION        UID USER             SEAT            

        c1          0 root             seat0           

        c2       1000 lox              seat0           

2 sessions listed.
```

loginctl session-status c2

```
lox@lox-notebook ~ $ loginctl session-status c2

c2 - lox (1000)

           Since: (null); 3min 3s ago

          Leader: 13960 (lightdm)

            Seat: seat0; vc7

         Display: :0

         Service: lightdm; type x11; class user

           State: active

            Unit: session-c2.scope

                  ├─13960 lightdm --session-child 12 19

                  ├─13966 mate-session

                  ├─13974 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-sessio...

                  ├─13975 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-a...

                  ├─13980 /usr/libexec/dconf-service

                  ├─13984 gnome-keyring-daemon --start

                  ├─13989 /usr/libexec/mate-settings-daemon

                  ├─13999 /usr/libexec/gvfsd

                  ├─14013 /usr/bin/mate-keyring-daemon --start --components=s...

                  ├─14018 /usr/libexec/gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor

                  ├─14021 /usr/bin/marco

                  ├─14040 mate-panel

                  ├─14043 caja -n

                  ├─14047 /usr/libexec/mate-applets/wnck-applet

                  ├─14049 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2

                  ├─14051 /usr/libexec/mate-applets/notification-area-applet

                  ├─14053 /usr/libexec/mate-applets/clock-applet

                  ├─14054 nm-applet

                  ├─14060 /usr/libexec/at-spi-bus-launcher

                  ├─14064 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/acc...

                  ├─14067 /usr/libexec/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session

                  ├─14079 mate-screensaver

                  ├─14165 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.7 /org/gtk/gv...

                  ├─14174 /opt/firefox/firefox

                  ├─14203 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2

                  ├─14354 mate-terminal

                  ├─14358 gnome-pty-helper

                  ├─14359 bash

                  ├─14366 loginctl session-status c2

                  └─14367 /usr/bin/les
```

loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID

 *Quote:*   

> lox@lox-notebook ~ $  loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID
> 
> Id=c2
> 
> TimestampMonotonic=45641812
> ...

 

----------

## loxdegio

Avviso che ho risolto: è stato un errore di stupidità mio. Ho organizzato le use-flags in categorie alla "Sabayon-way" e nella stringa per le USE avevo inserito questo

```
USE="${MISC} ${AUDIO} ${COMPRESSION} ${DEV} ${GRAPHICS} ${IMG} ${MEDIA} ${NET} ${VIDEO}"
```

Quando

 *Quote:*   

> SYS="[...] dbus introspection pam policykit systemd [...]"

 

Quindi mi è bastato modificare la variabile USE in questo modo:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="${MISC} ${AUDIO} ${COMPRESSION} ${DEV} ${GRAPHICS} ${IMG} ${MEDIA} ${NET} ${SYS} ${VIDEO}"

 

E ho risolto  :Wink:  Mi sono allarmato per niente, in quanto sono parecchio distratto. Ci credo che nessuno mi trovava il problema  :Razz: 

Comunque posso dire che il problea è 

Risolto!

 :Very Happy: 

Grazie comunque ad ago che mi ha risposto

----------

